# cancube.ca - Canadian Cube Store



## ZetixA (Jul 10, 2022)

CANcube is a really underrated store. As a Canadian, CANcube.ca (previously CANcube.org) is the best website to buy cubes. First off, shipping is really affordable. I paid $12 for shipping, and it arrived in 3 days. It has 24/7 email support. Once my friend bought a Silicone Lube from CANcube, but they emailed 20 minutes later saying their last lube broke. He asked if he could buy a speedy lube instead, and CANcube responded one minute later, refunded him for his silicone lube and charged him for his Speedy Lube. The Maple cubes are like cosmic customs cubes, but instead for Canada. And they partnered up with American Cube Store theCubicle, for silicone lube. This store is like everything in one, and I highly recommend it to other people.


----------

